# Need drivers for gineric iplay mp4!



## BSKTBLL (Dec 31, 2008)

*Hey guys i have a huge problem i cant listen to music. the reason being is that my vista wont recognize the iplay. its a gineric version of an ipod. it has no model number or anything becuse i bought it at a the berea fair. do i need drivers. where would i find them . i am totally lost it would be great if someone could help me . all i can tell u is that its 8gb.
*

miguel


----------

